# THE 3rd MOST POPULAR ACL?



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

I need to be careful how I word this because my intention is for it not to be just another thread involving ...

 1.  My favorite acl
 2.  The rarest acl
 3.  The most valuable acl
 4.  Regional acls
 5.  Etc; etc

 My intention is to try and determine ...

 Which acl soda bottle would every member love to own irregardless of whether they collect Regional Acls ~ Theme Acls ~ Character Acls ~ National Brand Acls ~ Etc?

 The reason I have titled it "THE 3rd MOST POPULAR ACL?" is because, based on the results of similar threads in the past, the Mountain Dew "Party Jug" and the Mountain Dew "Barney and Ally" bottles almost always come out on top as the most popular and most desirable of all acls, even to the point of calling the Party Jug "The Holy Grail" of acls.

 And even though some members might want to challenge my conclusions regarding the two Mountain Dew bottles, I'm hoping enough of us will agree about it to allow this thread to move forward without debate.

 As for myself, these days I primarily collect Big Chief and other Western theme acls but realize this is not everyone's niche and doubt any acls along these lines would qualify as a "must have" by collectors coast-to-coast.

 So without further ado ...

 Please share your opinion (and a picture if available) of which of the thousands of acl soda bottles you think every member (coast-to-coast) would love to own irregardless of what they collect personally?

 I'll post my vote later after I see what type of response this thread receives. I invite everyone to participate in the hope of determining ...

 "The 3rd Most Popular Acl?"

 Will it be Coca Cola related? ~ Pepsi Cola related? ~ Or some other brand that everyone would love to own? 

 Thanks a lot.

 Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

Just for the record ...

 Here's a Mountain Dew "Party Jug"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

And a Mountain Dew "Barney and Ally"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

To help get things started I've decided not to wait and thought I'd post this 1935 7up acl as a "*possible contender*" for the 3rd most popular and sought after acl by collectors coast-to-coast. I can't speak for everyone, but as for myself I'd love to own one these 7up acls even though I primarily collect Western theme acls.

 This 1935 7up bottle is one of the earliest acls known, with only the "Jumbo ~ A Super Cola" being earlier at 1934.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

Just for the record ...

 Here's a 1934 "Jumbo" cola.  (Picture courtesy of member Moribus_Fod)

 But if I had to choose/vote between the 1935 7up and the 1934 Jumbo as to which I and most collectors wanted, I'd choose/vote for the 7up!

 Bob


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll throw my Pepsi collector 2cents in here.

 Since I only really know about Pepsi bottles,  2 come to mind, the Grand Pop ACL and the "Pep Kola" ACL.  The Grand Pop isn't really that rare, I've seen a ton over the years.  However, I've only seen one photo of the Pep Kola bottle, in Ayer's book.

 My vote for Pepsi ACL.... the Pep Kola ACL


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not an ACL collector but I do have a affinity for Pin-Up Girl theme ones .. . 


 Everybody needs at least one or two good ones that fit their taste. 

 My Favorite is My Favorite []
















 .

 .


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 11, 2013)

nice, out of those my vote is the My Favorite!

 Hmmm not sure on this one....saying 1 & 2 are locked (the Party Jug is iffy)

 I've seen/found a lot of those 7ups, you sure the 35 is rare?

 Had a Birdie, not sure everyone would want one

 Have to check my ACL book and get back to ya...


----------



## splante (Apr 11, 2013)

I think if I had a party jug I would sell it right away.......
 Ive always wanted one of these Devil SHake Bottles not too old at around 45 or 46. They do pop up on ebay once in a while  for between $35.00 and up to a few hundred for a near mint one.That would be my third choice pick.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 11, 2013)

Calling the 'Party Jug' the grail of acls is reaching a bit. Sure it brings a high price, but you need to consider the number of people that want one, which I belive would be low, and the number of bottles to be had, even lower. These are most wanted by 'Mt. Dew' & 'Pepsi' collectors and not the whole collecting gamut of acls.

 Same thing w/ the 'Barney & Alley' bottles, with their forte being the first 'Mt. Dew's. The lable would not stand alone in desirability.

 Not trying to be a contrarain, but presenting your beliefs as facts seems to lend a pseudo credence to begining collectors as to whats what.

 ....................................but as for a #3 bottle a good guess would be something in the 'Cleo Cola' and/or 'Big Chief' lines as opposed to #1s like 'Big Hit', 'Birdie' and other high end bottles


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the contributions. All are good contenders. If this thread draws enough attention, maybe we can have a vote later on. The reason I sort of eliminated the two Mountain Dew's is because they often draw a lot of attention and I was just curious as to might fall in place besides them.

 I forgot about the "Big Hit" that Osia mentioned and change my vote to it. (At least for the time being anyway as all contributions are subject to change if any member wishes to do so). But please be reminded that I'm primarily looking for that special acl that would appeal to everyone across the board and across the nation.

 Thanks again

 Bob

 [ *Big Hit* ... and I know who has one that I'm sure I could nab for about $1,200 if I was so inclined.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> I've seen/found a lot of those 7ups, you sure the 35 is rare?


 
 cob ~

 The key word here is "popularity" and not necessarily "rarity." I intially voted for the 1935 7up because I felt it might be an acl that "every collector" would want.

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> ...but as for a #3 bottle a good guess would be something in the 'Cleo Cola'Â and/or 'Big Chief' lines


 
 Osia ~

 Did you have a particular "Big Chief" in mind? I have about 30+ of them and was just wondering.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jblaylock
> 
> My vote for Pepsi ACL.... the Pep Kola ACL


 
 j ~

 If you have a scan from the Ayer's book of the Pep-Kola acl I'd love to see it. I've never seen one! I looked around but couldn't find a picture of one anywhere. But I did find this ... 

 http://www.essortment.com/history-pepsi-cola-41716.html

 "Bradham began to wonder if he should obtain a patent on the Pepsi-Cola trademark. The reason was that he was concerned regarding the formula for the drink. So, on November 23, 1902 he applied for a patent. But, Bradham's luck ran out. There was a company with a product called Pep-Kola, which was too similar to the Pepsi-Cola. Therefore, the Pepsi-Cola trademark was rejected. What was Bradham to do? He had worked so hard to formulate this drink and was not about to give up. He bought the trademark *Pep-Kola* for $100. This was purchased from the Alphasol Company. Bradham's dream began, as Pepsi-Cola became the trademark. With this event in history, the starting date for Pepsi-Cola is unsure. But it was determined that 1898 was the starting date for this delicious drink." 

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 11, 2013)

My first thought was Cleo Cola, as someone already mentioned, so that would be my vote. However, I also think that the 3 color All American ACL is one of the absolute must haves for any ACL collector. To me, the bottle defines Americana with red/white/blue ACL, pictures of George Washington, Abraham Lincoln, Uncle Sam and a football player on the back. I have one in my collection so I can post a photo when we get some sunshine here but I do have a picture of the 2-color version which I sold a few years ago. It is not as appealing as the 3 color but I think the graphics are fantastic. Maybe it could be considered the most desirable patriotic soda bottle.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 11, 2013)

this is the acl i most wanted. never thought i would get a chance at one but the bottle gods smiled on me. not fancy but really rare.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There's that R/W/B one...................maybe two like that. The one I was thinking about was/is from Calif. or Texas.  Maybe it's the 'Victory Big Chief', I don kno.

 It's just impossibe to pick out a #3 for just the reasons you gave for "..........not to be another thread................."

 ..............................but this in a green 7 oz. would would top the 'Big Hit' for me. Both from Georgia, and in my area of collecting.  

 But a 'Big Chief' from S.C. would be............................................... a #3.....can't be done.


----------



## mgardziella (Apr 11, 2013)

Deacon Jones from Saginaw MI.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

Let's not forget this one ...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-319769/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#319791

*Dr Pepper Candy-Striped Acl ~ 1957*


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 12, 2013)

Just two cents from a non acl collector, but that "party jug" doesnt even begin to hold a candle to most of those purty gals acls, and The second place acl isnt much better..........


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 12, 2013)

I think Bubbas dad's Kist would be a better candidate then that party jug......


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

New Title ... (Removing the 3rd)

*THE MOST POPULAR ACL?*

 There are at least a dozen threads like this one in the A-B.net archives, many of which I re-read recently while doing research for this one. While reading through those threads I was reminded that more often than not they eventually develop into "my favorite want/wish list acls" instead of "which acls do you think are the most popular and most sought after among the majority of collectors?" One possible explanation for this might have to do with the fact that so many collectors are primarily focused on regional bottles in their local area and/or bottles that fall into their particular collecting niche as opposed to what might be the most popular acls nationwide. If it were possible to track eBay sales as to which acls sell more than any others, it wouldn't surprise me if a national brand like Coca Cola, Pepsi Cola, 7up, Dr Pepper, Hires, etc; were the top sellers. If this is truly the case, does that mean national brands are the most popular and most sought after bottles in the country? Or does it mean more of those types of bottles sell simply because there are more of them available? The answer is probably the latter. And yet, even with this said, I remain boggled as to why we can't agree on ...

 Which individual acl soda bottle is the most popular and most sought after in America by the majority of collectors?

 Note: The key words here are "popular" and "majority"

 Is there an answer to this question? And if so, will we ever know it?

 Please note I am not being argumentative here but rather, genuinely curious.

 Thanks again

 Bob

*P.S.*

 Let's cut to the chase and try this ...

 Hypothetical / Scenario / Decision 

 If you attended a bottle show and came across the following acls lined up in a row on a display table, and all of them were in mint condition and priced exactly the same at $500, and you could only buy one and you only had $500 to spend, which one would you buy?

 I'll post my vote later as I really haven't decided yet. It's a tough decision because I like all of them ... and have none of them! 

 Note: The bottle you hypothetically choose is to be kept and not re-sold for a higher price. 

 1.    7up - 1935 - w/ large 7
 2.    All American
 3.    Big Hit
 4.    Brown Boy
 5.    Cleo Cola
 6.    Deacon Jones
 7.    Devil Shake
 8.    Dr Pepper - candy-stripe
 9.    Jumbo - A Super Cola (1934)
 10.  Kist - amber
 11.  Mountain Dew - Barney and Ally
 12.  Mountain Dew - party Jug
 13.  My Favorite - w/ pin-up girl


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Here's the photo from the Ayer's book.  It's interesting that Bradham bought the trademark in the early 1900's, but this bottle is clearly from the 50's.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Just two cents from a non acl collector, but that "party jug" doesnt even begin to hold a candle to most of those purty gals acls, and The second place acl isnt much better..........


 


 Thanks , I feel the same way. 



 Osia:  You are right about not many folks wanting a party jug for that $$ but I feel its irrelevant because the . ie (10) folks that do want one will eagerly spend $3K .. All it takes is one. It would sell like a hot cake encrusted in gold. . []

 .
 .
 .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

Gracias' amigo. 

 A super acl that I have never seen a picture of before and am adding to the above list ...

 14.  Pep-Kola


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

On JayBeck's behalf I thought I'd add this picture of a 3-color All American. No doubt about it, it's definitely a cool bottle and one I would love to have. I wonder if it comes in a 10 or 12 ounce?


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 12, 2013)

In the hypothetical scenario, given all the factors, I think I would choose the Big Hit bottle so my vote is for #3

 SPB, thanks for posting a photo of the 3-color All American. It looks way better than the 2-color version. I would like to find that clear glass version because mine is green glass. I have only seen the All American bottles with these graphics in quart size. I have seen smaller sized bottles from the same company but the labels are quite boring in comparison. Would be neat to see a 7, 10 or 12 oz size for sure.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

Jay ~

 Thanks a million for your vote. This thread is intended to be for fun and by no means is the final word.

 I have narrowed my choice down to three possible canditates as to what I feel might be the most popular and in demand acl in America.  My three current possibilites, but in no particular order, are ...

 1.  Cleo Cola
 2.  Big Hit
 3.  Dr Pepper candy-stripe 

 There are three variations of the Cleo Cola bottle pictured below and I believe it's the one where she's outlined in red that is the hardest to find. This is another cool acl that I don't have but would love to own.

 Pictures of all 14 bottles on the list have been posted now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

To help make up my mind, I presented myself with another scenario in that the hypothetical bottle show is closing and I only have five minutes to decide and pay for my bottle. With this in mind I grab and pay for the ...

*BIG HIT*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

But just as I'm walking out the door I discover another $500 I had stashed in my boot and immediately go back to the display table and buy the ...

*Dr Pepper candy-stripe*

 I leave a very happy collector with what I believe are two of the most popular and sought after acls in America ... at least by "advanced" collectors.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

Check this out!

 Currently on eBay with a "Buy It Now" price of $375.00

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PAINTED-LABEL-BIG-HIT-BEVERAGES-SODA-BOTTLE-BRUNSWICK-GA-/281088909088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4172345f20


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

Because I have only held one Big Hit bottle before, and don't remember all of the details, I thought I'd post this picture of the back side. I also forgot it was a Coca Cola product. Image is from the current eBay listing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

And the base ...

 3 <(I)> 9

 Owens-Illinois ~ Made in Fairmont, West Virginia ~ 1939 or 1949 ... my guess is 1939


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

And what the one I hope to own some day will hopefully look like ... that is just as soon as I come up with an extra $1,200.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2013)

Lo and behold, no sooner did I get to my car at the bottle show and I discovered another $500.00 I had forgotten about in the glovebox. I just barely had enough time to run back to the building as they were locking the doors and allowed to re-enter so I could by the ...

*Cleo Cola*

 So it looks as if I was able to fill that *3rd* place slot after all. (Lol)  [sm=thumbup.gif]

 Signed ... Bighitbob


----------



## Floridabottledude (Apr 12, 2013)

My vote is for the [] CLEO COLA [] I wonder if Coca Cola ever sued them??


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

chief bottle wabasha . extremely rare one has been floating on ebay for years at 2500.00 not worth that but worth a thousand $ also a very late 1930's bottle


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

disney bottles  are a top threat early & rare 
  much more then the lousy mountain dew bottles


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

sand rock whitewater wis acl


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

big top durand wis


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

how about a pile of disney bottles







/Users/user/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/Apr 14, 2013/DSCN0290.JPG


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> If you attended a bottle show and came across the following acls lined up in a row on a display table, and all of them were in mint condition and priced exactly the same at $500, and you could only buy one and you only had $500 to spend, which one would you buy?
> 
> 1. 7up - 1935 - w/ large 7
> ...


 Dr. Pepper, candy stripe because it looks the coolest, Devil Shake because of the name and Party Jug but only to resell it for a profit. Most likely I wouldn't buy any of them, even at $5, if I couldn't resell them for a profit or trade them for Paterson bottles....


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

pile of disney  bottles


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: MINNESOTA DIGGER
> 
> how about a pile of disney bottles
> 
> ...


 You need more shelves, you're not doing any of the hidden bottles any justice like this. I'd rather see your best stuff displayed in one row and have the hidden stuff boxed up instead of such a mishmosh of glass...


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

the disney bottles bring several hundred dollars . were never meant to be saved date from the late 30's . what else could you ask for . city from ladysmith wis with bikini is up there as well


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah i have a lot of bottles . i have a lot boxed up . i really enjoyed  your post . epackage on your pottery jugs from paterson , that surely will only happen once in a lifetime . my goodness those were killer jugs


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> You need more shelves, you're not doing any of the hidden bottles any justice like this. I'd rather see your best stuff displayed in one row and have the hidden stuff boxed up instead of such a mishmosh of glass...


 this is true  i have a hard time deciding what to put out front , is is freezing rain outside , !! i should be digging in red wing mn  right now . damn rain / snow


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> New Title ... (Removing the 3rd)
> 
> ...


none  of the above  maybe heep good  series from washington  ? paul bunyan . disney . city bottling from ladysmith . definetly not any of these they fall short in my eyes the only one close is deacon  jones or cleo cola


----------



## cherise (Apr 23, 2013)

i am biased on anything mountain dew but this is an great bottle...not very many around anymore either


----------



## cherise (Apr 23, 2013)

i wish i could afford a mountain dew party jug and the hard to find charlie and bill bottle...one just went for 1,500 on ebay..


----------

